# كتاب : Handbook of Industrial Engineering: Technology and Operations Management



## zidaan (20 أغسطس 2009)

Handbook of Industrial Engineering: Technology and Operations Management







Handbook of Industrial Engineering: Technology and Operations Management
Publisher: Wiley-Interscience | Pages: 2796 | 2001-05-15 | ISBN 0471330574 | PDF | 36 MB


Product Description:

Unrivaled coverage of a broad spectrum of industrial engineering concepts and applications
The Handbook of Industrial Engineering, Third Edition contains a vast array of timely and useful methodologies for achieving increased productivity, quality, and competitiveness and improving the quality of working life in manufacturing and service industries. This astoundingly comprehensive resource also provides a cohesive structure to the discipline of industrial engineering with four major classifications: technology; performance improvement management; management, planning, and design control; and decision-making methods.
Completely updated and expanded to reflect nearly a decade of important developments in the field, this Third Edition features a wealth of new information on project management, supply-chain management and logistics, and systems related to service industries. Other important features of this essential reference include:
* More than 1,000 helpful tables, graphs, figures, and formulas
* Step-by-step descriptions of hundreds of problem-solving methodologies
* Hundreds of clear, easy-to-follow application examples
* Contributions from 176 accomplished international professionals with diverse training and affiliations
* More than 4,000 citations for further reading
The Handbook of Industrial Engineering, Third Edition is an immensely useful one-stop resource for industrial engineers and technical support personnel in corporations of any size; continuous process and discrete part manufacturing industries; and all types of service industries, from healthcare to hospitality, from retailing to finance.
Of related interest . . .
HANDBOOK OF HUMAN FACTORS AND ERGONOMICS, Second Edition
Edited by Gavriel Salvendy
(0-471-11690-4) 2,165 pages 60 chapters
"A comprehensive guide that contains practical knowledge and technical background on virtually all aspects of physical, cognitive, and social ergonomics. As such, it can be a valuable source of information for any individual or organization committed to providing competitive, high-quality products and safe, productive work environments."-John F. Smith Jr., Chairman of the Board, Chief Executive Officer and President, General Motors Corporation
(From the Foreword)

links

http://uploading.com/files/P70IBG5J/hietom.rar.html

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/264401806/hietom.rar​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (21 أغسطس 2009)

_مشكور اخي على الجهود نتمنى المزيد_


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (25 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم و أرجو من سيادتكم محاولة افادتى فى أى كتب تتعلق بالأفران و خصوصا المتعلقه بأفران التانل التى تستخدم لانتاج الأدوات الصحيه والسيراميك.


----------



## FAREEDUJS (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المواضيع المفيدة 0000كنت ابحث في كل ما يتعلق بمعالجة النفط الخام الثقيل و مشكلةالالستحلاب


----------



## eng_eslam (29 مارس 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## zidaan (30 مارس 2010)

العفو وفقكم الله


----------



## malisss (21 يوليو 2010)

choukran


----------



## zidaan (23 يوليو 2010)

العفو وفقكم الله


----------



## ديدين (24 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zidaan (28 يوليو 2010)

*العفو وفقكم الله*


----------



## znoori (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*Handbook of human factors and ergonomics*

hello everybody
i'm zahra
i'm an industrial designer
i need the book: "Handbook of human factors and ergonomics" by Gavriel Salvendy
?if anyone can help me​


----------



## mtm1381967 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم كمقدمة لدراستهم 
اخوكم م/مصطفى ماطوس


----------



## mtm1381967 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اوصى به كمقدمة لدراسة الهندسة الصناعية 
م/مصطفى ماطوس


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااا


----------

